# Du lịch ngoài nước > Nhà hàng >  Bánh xèo Ba Híu

## nguyen_khoi381

Bánh xèo Ba Híu mua 5 tặng 1 giao miễn phí
Bạn đã ăn bánh xèo chưa ? Hay bạn đã ăn nhưng chưa hài lòng về món bánh này ?
Hoặc khi trời mưa bạn rất ngại ra ngoài ăn một thứ gì đó, thì bây giờ bạn có thể gọi ngay dịch vụ bánh xèo Ba Híu - Dịch vụ Bánh xèo giao hàng tận nhà đầu tiên tại TP.HCM sẽ mang đến cho gia đình bạn những chiếc bánh xèo nóng giòn, thơm ngon và bổ dưỡng. Và hiện nay dịch vụ đang có chương trình khuyến mãi mua 5 tặng 1, chỉ với giá 29.500vnđ/cái và có nhiều loại bánh cho bạn chọn. Đồng hành cùng với chương trình khuyến mãi còn có chương trình “Fan bánh xèo đăng ký ăn miễn phí”, để biết thêm thể lệ chương trình mời bạn vào Bánh xèo | Bánh xèo Ba Híu .
Bạn còn chờ gì nữa nhanh tay nhé!!!
 
*Bánh xèo củ hủ dừa thật bắt mắt*
 
*Bánh xèo nhân thịt vịt*
 
*Gỏi cuốn tôm thịt . Giá 5.500vnđ/cuốn*

Địa chỉ: 133A Nơ Trang Long, P.12, Q.Bình Thạnh. 
Website: banh xeo | banh xeo ba hiu
Email: nhan_banhxeo@yahoo.com.vn. 
Điện thoại đặt bánh: (08)38 78 63 69

----------


## mihio

gỏi cuốn tôm thịt mắc thế,nhưng đầy đặn,có lẽ tiền nào của đấy

----------


## kohan

Ngon thế. Không biết bánh xèo khó làm không nhể

----------

